# Laptop help!!! Not posting, no beeps just black screen w/fans running



## Zebeon (Apr 14, 2010)

I have 2 different client laptops that have the same problem.
(Sorry mods if this is in the wrong section-)

One is a hp dv6000 series
other is a Gateway- unsure of model at the moment-

anyways-

Both will power up with all fans and lights, but nothing else-
No Bios, no post, no beeps, just a black screen?

I have tried plugging in an external monitor with no luck.
I am thinking the board is prob bad.... but would like to know for sure.

Any suggestions on what to try? 

Thanks


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 14, 2010)

My last laptop did that, and I pinned the problem to graphics card. Does it have the 8xxx graphics card inside?


----------



## Zebeon (Apr 15, 2010)

I am not sure.....
How do I tell since it will not come on?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2010)

Zebeon said:


> I am not sure.....
> How do I tell since it will not come on?



google.


----------



## SNAKE_2.0 (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe the problem is from the MOBO.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 15, 2010)

Take out the memory and turn it on, see if it starts calling you names (it will be censored though).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Take out the memory and turn it on, see if it starts calling you names (it will be censored though).



i was wondering if that might be the actual problem - someones gone and 'borrowed' the ram from them or something.


----------



## Zebeon (Apr 15, 2010)

Don't think anyone borrowed the ram... But I will check that (at work now)
The Hp they were using and they said the screen froze and went to a checker board look, now it just stays black.
The gateway I am not really sure, they told me that it BSOD one day, they called gateway and they told them it would be 500 to fix it, but when I got it it does the same as the hp.... lights on but nothing else.

BTW, when I googled the hp model it has tons of complaints about the same problem, mabey it is just a POS??
any thoughts, to fix, other than I will try the Ram thing.....

bad vid/board... can and is it worth putting a board in one?


----------

